# agility in the heat



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was wondering at what temperature do you guys draw the line at practicing agility. There is a fun run in my area tomorrow evening but I checked the temps and at that time it is still going to be 100 with a heat index of 102. I think that is just to hot even though I have cool coats for my dogs. Would really love to go but don't want to hurt my dogs either.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since I hike my dogs in the heat, my temperature gauge for running my dogs in the summer is fairly high. The minute they are on an agility course is less than the hours of a hike.

THAT SAID, I do use my common sense and tend to not trial in July/August, taking a break except for indoor training classes with some type of temp control. Or training early/late when it's cooler.

Shade makes a huge difference too, so if the fun run ends up in a shady area late in the day I'd be more likely to try to get some runs in.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikko is used to the heat too, but doesn't like running in it. We've trialed in 90 degree weather, outdoors on grass and it wasn't great- he just isn't motivated to run agility in that weather. We practice in the summer but at 8pm. 100 degrees seems too hot, but since it's just a fun run you could go and see how they do, keep them wet (hose them down or put them in a kiddie pool), keep their cool coats on, and make sure they drink enough water.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

My GSD girl is solid black, and she wilts in the heat of summer. We don't trial from mid-June to about mid-August.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

It ended up being to hot for it. We didn't go.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've noticed in this area the trials for end of Aug. and first part of Sept. that usually fill fast still have openings. These are trials are indoors but not AC. I had planned on entering, but I've had it with the heat, I can wait until Oct.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdheeler said:


> I've noticed in this area the trials for end of Aug. and first part of Sept. that usually fill fast still have openings. These are trials are indoors but not AC. I had planned on entering, but I've had it with the heat, I can wait until Oct.


I tend to take July/Aug off. Nice break for us all and I hate dealing with the car/dogs/heat and worries that may bring.


----------

